# The Joys of Owning A Bailee-tiel



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Anyone who has a Canon Powershot should recognise the noise Bailee is making in this video, it's definitely one of his favourite sounds.




You can tell Cookie is totally interested.

And then he finally gets over the beeping, only to have Cookie show him just how interested she is. How great is her comedic timing at the end. 





On the topic of sounds, Snickers has learnt a new one...he now makes the sounds that Cookie makes when she's mating with Bailee.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You must take a lot of pictures for Bailee to learn the beep! I have my shutter sound set to the bird chirping. If I set it for time delay pics it howls like a wolf just before it snaps the shot. It's amazing how that grabs thier attention. The all turn and face the camera right on cue.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aww LOL how cute is Bailee, god love him. 

Cookie is so cute, tut tut @ her teaching Snickers the sigh, haha!


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

come on baliee cookie wants a scratch.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

now that was cute


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, they are such a cute couple!!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

:rofl:

Poor Bailee just doesn't get it. Cookie is just looking for a scritch and he is oblivious! :lol:


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is too precious! I just died laughing - especially at the end!  Too, too cute!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

aww thats is so cute


----------



## aidan724 (Mar 8, 2008)

I must remember not to watch these when the feathered kids are out. I was jumped on by 3 of them while they tried to figure out who the new bird was. LOL


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

LOL... how funny is that... apparently mine have gone mute.. LOL... they used to have this singing competition but now they are so peacefully... (of course they sing but more sparingly and the same tune always LOL)

one thing I noticed is that Jack also learned Maui´s mating sound.. haha so one time i heard it and ran to see what was going on only to find it was Jack... on his own.. singing from the other cage to Maui.. LOL..


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

huskymom said:


> apparently mine have gone mute.. LOL... they used to have this singing competition but now they are so peacefully... (of course they sing but more sparingly and the same tune always LOL)


Bailee went mute as he got older.  He only sings for a purpose now (to woo Cookie). Snickers sings all the time for no reason at all. So i think it's a maturity thing.


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

Very cute, they're such a lovely couple! I love Bailee's whistles.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The only time Monkey stops singing is when he's asleep. He's about 7 months now.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

So cute. I like the yawn at that end.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Chico is much quieter now as well although i can always con him into whistling andy griffith for me. The only other thing he's copied that really irritates me is Belle's call. So even when she's not on the cage calling at me...he's doing it for her lol
Mikey


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Great videos  You always seem to catch some funny moments


----------



## elfhome (Jan 1, 2008)

Bailee needs to be hit with the baseball bat of obviousness... Poor little chap can't seem to read the signs. But you have to admit, he's got a whole lot of charm (in his own little way).


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Not been on in a while so I've only just seen this!  That noise Bailee is making is so funny, you can tell that you always take photos of them Bea! :lol:
And Cookie has got the timing spot on, she looks so interested and then just gives up on him!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

elfhome said:


> Bailee needs to be hit with the baseball bat of obviousness...


:rofl: So true!! Ahh, that comment just made my day!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Is it my imagination or is that Bailee at the end of his song saying "Good job Bailee" ? He moves his beak just as the words are being said. So either he talks very clearly or you sound a little like a bird!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> Is it my imagination or is that Bailee at the end of his song saying "Good job Bailee" ? He moves his beak just as the words are being said. So either he talks very clearly or you sound a little like a bird!


Which video do i say that at the end of? I think i must sound like a bird, his only word is "Cookie".


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm sorry this is the wrong thread! Didn't you post a video of him doing Jiggle Bells? It was at the end of that one. He moves his beak just as the words are being said. I played it over and over and I could swear it was him. I was so impressed I called people over to watch it and they all agreed what a clear talker you have. How funny.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: I thought that might have been the video you were talking about. Yup, that's definitely me talking. How funny that my obsession with birds has lead me to sound like one.  I do spend rather a lot of time talking to them in tweets, chirps and squawks.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You could pass that off as your bird talking any day of the week. Have you noticed that? You are actually doing just the thing for a bird to learn from you. It's like a Mother talking baby talk.


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

Love your tiels Bea. 
I can ask a qustion, in second video when cookie bows her head down to baliee, I have noticed waltz doing the same thing to jive during the past few days. I have had the feeling waltz is female, am I right?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

even 2 males will do that i have 2 males that do that as well


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Males will bow to anything...you know what I mean?


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

:rofl:

Sue, you so car-razy! But honest...you know what you're talking about! Teehee!


----------

